
Moo Grows Up, Gets Business Cards - terpua
http://gigaom.com/2008/06/25/moo-grows-up-gets-business-cards/
======
tom_rath
I use the blank side of received business cards to write down details of my
meeting with the person. Covering that space with a picture reduces the value
of a business card for me.

Is that reduction in usability Moo's business card selling point?

~~~
silencio
Arguably this makes the card stand out even more than some boring one-sided
text-only card, especially if your occupation happens to be something that
would benefit from that.

And arguably, there are other uses for business cards. Given how I've seen the
moo minicards being used, I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of these are going
to be used for more artsy stuff vs. business-y.

My business card is almost all black on both sides, and I haven't come across
anyone having problems writing something on it since it's matte and even if
you write with a black pen it'll show up pretty nicely.

------
jacobbijani
Wow, 50 for $22. You can get 1,000 full color, double sided, 14 pt UV gloss
for about $30.

[http://smartlevels.com/prodfeature.aspx?ProdSubCatId=PS119&#...</a>

~~~
omouse
You're assuming that the point is to hand out as many business cards as
possible. Most people will throw them away. The Moo cards look nice and seem
special because there are few of them. You'll think before you hand them out.

~~~
alaskamiller
The point of business cards is to hand out as many as possible.

~~~
omouse
I don't know, seems like a waste to me. I haven't had to hand out business
cards out though, but I can see a lot of them being tossed out.

